# Sheetrock Matrix Knives



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone else using them? I love the feel of them, but the 6" knives keep breaking on me. This happening to anyone else?

I had one break today, 6" Stainless, snapped off right at the handle, same place every other one I had has broken. I know blades wear out and break, but I have not used it hard or for long. I usually used it for coating, but I wiped some tapes with it today, and snap. :furious: Another $14 down the drain


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Anyone else using them? I love the feel of them, but the 6" knives keep breaking on me. This happening to anyone else?
> 
> I had one break today, 6" Stainless, snapped off right at the handle, same place every other one I had has broken. I know blades wear out and break, but I have not used it hard or for long. I usually used it for coating, but I wiped some tapes with it today, and snap. :furious: Another $14 down the drain


use knives with some back bone like marshall town durasoft handles.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 10" stainless of their's, and I like it. I have several of Sheetrock's finishing knives, and they work just fine for me. It's their smaller knives that I have an issue with. 

My 6" stainless Master Painter knife has been through hell and back, but has yet to break in 2+ years of wiping tapes with it. It cost me $8.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I use the maxxgrip ones----black softgrip handle, have had one snap--usually I always have two with me!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

the new knives rick hardman sent me from advance tools are really sweet great grip nice blades the ony problem is i have to lock my tool box so my helper dosent steal them!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Anyone else using them? I love the feel of them, but the 6" knives keep breaking on me. This happening to anyone else?
> 
> I had one break today, 6" Stainless, snapped off right at the handle, same place every other one I had has broken. I know blades wear out and break, but I have not used it hard or for long. I usually used it for coating, but I wiped some tapes with it today, and snap. :furious: Another $14 down the drain


Not saying you did this but.........
I find if you leave a knife in a bucket of water over night, water seeps into the handle, and with in a month they snap. I just don't let knife's stay submerged in water period.Since I have started doing this, I don't seem to buy knife's all the time like I use to:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, I don't do that


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Rich, I called today.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I inquired about the offset knives, I've been wanting to try one for a while now, but didn't want to drop the $30 for a Sheetrock one, that I may or may not like. She is including one of those as well :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder how these hold up. I see the price has come down on them.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Joint-Knives/KRAFT-Stainless-Drywall-Knife



Or this one looks even better: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Joint-Knives/1Piece-Stainless-Grip-Knife


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Joint-Knives/Warner-Mexican-Heritage-Knife
 :blink::whistling2:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I wonder how these hold up. I see the price has come down on them.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Joint-Knives/KRAFT-Stainless-Drywall-Knife
> 
> ...


I have the stainless steel knives, I have a 4 and a 6. They are not bad, kinda stiff, little ackward but workable. I think once they get broken in a bit more they will be better. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I have the stainless steel knives, I have a 4 and a 6. They are not bad, kinda stiff, little ackward but workable. I think once they get broken in a bit more they will be better. Ill keep you posted.


It looks like the ones with the rubber handle on them might be good. Are they super heavy? Stiff would be good for running metal, but that's not really the time you'd want to be lugging around even more weight.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

those craft one piece knives are extremely stiff.. i still haven't broken mine in, just gave up and went to my american heritage steel one.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the same problem. Your not alone. I have broken a few 6" sheetrock knives. Snap off right at the handle. I don't leave it under water either. Something ain't right with them. At Sherwin Williams here they charge and arm and a leg for them. $20 something, but what's not overpriced at SW.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hyde / mintcraft


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

forget about 6" knifes, buy a 5" - Richards!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> forget about 6" knifes, buy a 5" - Richards!


I have a 5" knife, I use it for wiping out inside corners, seems easier on my hands that a 6". I also carry it around in my back pocket in case I need to hit something quick or scrape something down while I'm running the bazooka.

I learned on a 6" and am so used to it that if I wipe ceilings with a 5" I wear most of it, especially if we are movin'. I guess I just wipe to much at one shot and it comes off the side of the blade.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> forget about 6" knifes, buy a 5" - Richards!


I worked with a guy named **** who had a few of those, at first I thought he had them custom made:yes:

They look like good little knives. I use my hyde 5" way more than I use a 6". I don't remember when or why that happened.



fr8train said:


> I have a 5" knife, I use it for wiping out inside corners, seems easier on my hands that a 6". I also carry it around in my back pocket in case I need to hit something quick or scrape something down while I'm running the bazooka.
> 
> I learned on a 6" and am so used to it that if I wipe ceilings with a 5" I wear most of it, especially if we are movin'. I guess I just wipe to much at one shot and it comes off the side of the blade.


You wipe tape with a 5" or a 6"? I always use an 8" when following the tube....a nice broken in one. 


When doing little glass tape jobs, I carry a 5" in my back right pocket, and a razor sharp 4" in my left (at least until all the tape is on). The sharp 4" cuts the tape, and scrapes down any weird stuff on the remodels. If I know I've got a lot of scraping to do, I have a sweet 5-in-1 that gets sharpened often. And now I'll stop talking about myself


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

knife on right is a 5 I've cut down/filed . i use it for wiping down angles . works good for me,
less wrinkles in angles/good straight edge. 5 on left used for blocking @ skimming angles. use 6 for 3rd coat on screws/pulling mud from bucket.
the richards knives look @ sound like a good product. I'll give em a try.
so many tools so little $$$$
it's hard to beat a hyde knife :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> View attachment 776
> knife on right is a 5 I've cut down/filed . i use it for wiping down angles . works good for me,
> less wrinkles in angles/good straight edge. 5 on left used for blocking @ skimming angles. use 6 for 3rd coat on screws/pulling mud from bucket.
> the richards knives look @ sound like a good product. I'll give em a try.
> ...


which one you going to get http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products.aspx
I like the green handle ultra, then there's the egro grip, then black handle ones,
I found a half decent link so......


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> which one you going to get http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products.aspx
> I like the green handle ultra, then there's the egro grip, then black handle ones,
> I found a half decent link so......


Is it just me or does their website suck? Every time I click a link I get tossed all over the place.:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Is it just me or does their website suck? Every time I click a link I get tossed all over the place.:blink:


yeah I know, it was pissing me off too, it keeps taking you back to the home page, but after a few days of clicking you will be able to see every thing they have :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> yeah I know, it was pissing me off too, it keeps taking you back to the home page, but after a few days of clicking you will be able to see every thing they have :whistling2:


Richard needs a new web designer. :yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> View attachment 776
> knife on right is a 5 I've cut down/filed . i use it for wiping down angles . works good for me,
> less wrinkles in angles/good straight edge. 5 on left used for blocking @ skimming angles. use 6 for 3rd coat on screws/pulling mud from bucket.
> the richards knives look @ sound like a good product. I'll give em a try.
> ...


Finally,someone else that keeps there knives clean. I Can not stand when the guys let that ball form. Clean knives, means clean work. IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Finally,someone else that keeps there knives clean. I Can not stand when the guys let that ball form. Clean knives, means clean work. IMO:thumbsup:


Same here, Cant stand crap all over your gear, Show it some respect and clean them, Its not like they pay for your food housing and entertainment is it?????? Clean gear = clean work, Same as clean job site = clean work as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> It looks like the ones with the rubber handle on them might be good. Are they super heavy? Stiff would be good for running metal, but that's not really the time you'd want to be lugging around even more weight.


They're nice all around. Not bad for weight, although you do feel a difference when you switch back to using a standard knife. I have the 4 and 6 as well. Awesome for coating screws when you need to wipe tight.


----------

